# Anybody that preordeed a gs3 go to sprint today?



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

So I went to sprint just so I could hold it and check it out. I think I will be very happy.

from my brain via big stupid thumbs


----------



## phaseL (Mar 12, 2012)

I did and was able to pick up the 2 pre-orders. Get one soon, the store manager said that they only got 25 units and that all but 3 or 4 of them were accounted for by pre-orders.

Also, note that they are automatically adding TEP to your account when you purchase this phone (and probably others).


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

What's TEP?


----------



## mg386 (Jul 19, 2011)

PhantomGamers said:


> What's TEP?


Total equipment coverage. Extended warranty for defects, and adds insurance for loss/dropped etc...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

mg386 said:


> Total equipment coverage. Extended warranty for defects, and adds insurance for loss/dropped etc...
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Ah I have that on Verizon. Make sure you guys unroot and reset flash counter if you need to send it in!


----------



## flyers2114 (Jul 27, 2011)

I picked 2 up from sprint yesterday...they had plenty of them.

Sent from my S3


----------

